# Warnungen des Compilers unterdrücken



## inflamer (26. Mrz 2008)

Moin!

@SuppressWarnings("unchecked") soll ja bekanntlich Warnungen bei ungeprüften Typen unterdrücken. Das will bei mir jedoch im JBuilder ned funzen. In der IDE selbst wird die betr. Codezeile weiterhin unterstrichen und beim Kompilieren kommt auch die dazugehörige Warnung. Den Compiler vom Borland-eigenen auf den javac umstellen hilft auch nicht - auch der schmeisst 'ne Warnung. Was mach ich verkehrt? Danke für eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Noar (26. Mrz 2008)

Welche Java-Version verwendest du denn?
Habe mal irgendwo gelesen, das es damit vor 1.6 nen Problem gab. Also korrekte Unterstützung erst ab 1.6 vorhanden sein soll.

Verwende doch die -Xlint Option.

Edit: Hab mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden: http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6508965


----------



## inflamer (26. Mrz 2008)

Verwende v1.6. Wie gesagt, auch der Compiler von JBuilder ("Borland Make") ignoriert die Annotation und zeigt eine Warnung an.

-Xint schaltet ja alle Warnungen (desselben Typs) aus, ich brauch das aber nur an bestimmten Stellen im Code.

Hier mal der betr. Codeschnippsel:

Variante A:

```
void setTitleFilter(String s) {
    @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
    TableRowSorter<EntryTableModel> trs = (TableRowSorter<EntryTableModel>)getRowSorter();
    // ....
  }
```
Variante B:

```
@SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
  void setTitleFilter(String s) {
    TableRowSorter<EntryTableModel> trs = (TableRowSorter<EntryTableModel>)getRowSorter();
    // ....
  }
```


----------

